# Moron called tonight - apparently I am getting a letter from his parents!



## edinsam

So sitting having a coffee with a friend, my mobile goes, she picks it up lets out a scream and shouts its him!

I answer and he says my mum and dad want to send you a letter whats your address. I tell him. I ask him whats in the letter he says how the hell should I know!

He then follows up with a oh by the way mum and dad have also said that if you are planning on sending xmas cards like you said you were through the week then its innapropriate so dont. What the hell?

Now Im all worked up about whats going to be in this letter. I mean common whats wrong with them picking up the phone and speaking to me? At this rate I am going to get this letter on xmas eve and Im anticipating it will say we dont want anything to do with our grand daughter - nice nice huh - just another slap in the face for xmas time!


----------



## Ash_P

Hey hun, Try not to worry about it, it will only stress u out and thats the last thing u need. Apparently my FOB`s dad is wanting to take me to court cause Im giving bubs my maiden name, it stressed me out to the point where I wasnt sleeping but then just thought Fuck it, let them.

If u dont want the hassle of it all is there someone else u can give the letter to when it arrives, and see if its something u should be reading. They can just tell u thigns that they feel u need to know, and if its rude or nastily worded then u dont need to know about it.

U dont need to be getting something so close to xmas and upsetting u x


----------



## edinsam

I know Ash and I think thats what I am going to do - give it to my friend to open - its bloody cruelty a week before xmas I tell ya!


----------



## Ash_P

They certainly pick their moments. Sometimes I think they do it for badness, but we just gotta rise above what they throw at us and even tho it could be messing our heads up just give the impression we dont give a damn lol


----------



## tinkabells

Oh what is there problems, do you think they will do this, or his just saying this and his parents might just turn around and say, yes they do and maybe not tell him, cos of the way he has been?
But if they are going to be doing this, once i have recieved the letter i would then see what it says if they dont wanna no, i would write back to them, thanking them for letting you know, and that you have kept there letter and will be giving it to her, when she is old enough to undertsand and i'd also stick a picture of her in the letter and say this is her at so and so age, your never seen what she looks like again
thank you, merry christmas and a nice heartattack yr xxx


----------



## Ash_P

lol love it!!! brilliant tinks x


----------



## Shireena__x

:hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Maybe, given that Christmas is a time of joy and goodwill to all men, they want to let you know how they are really feeling and want to re-connect with their grandchild?

Try not to stress too much :hugs:


----------



## edinsam

I guess there is nothing I can do until I get it so just switching off until then. I think either way it will be a horrible thing to get. I mean what are my options then?
a) They write and say we want to see her - that will be super hard as they havent even bothered for 4 months since she was born. I know that I would need to let them see her but would still be hard
b) they want nothing to do with her (which I trully suspect is the letter I am getting) and thats just another slap in the face for my wee girl who has done nothing to deserve any of this

Merry bloody xmas huh!

Just so not what I wanted to happen in the days before, ah well not a lot I can do is there....


----------



## MiissMuffet

omg if they are sending u a nasty letter that is pathetic!! 
:hugs:
x


----------



## lauramarie

what a moron! have seriously waited for the result of a dna test before getting in touch :nope: would be interesting to see whats in the letter, your right why do they all get in touch just before xmas, although they haven't hurt us enough!


----------



## edinsam

i know its just not fair is it - Ive never asked them for anything, never contacted them etc etc and now they want to ruin my bloody xmas - great

Not going to settle now until I see whats in it... no doubt will receive it xmas eve!


----------



## xCorkettex

Whatever it says make sure you keep it (eg dont rip it up in anger or bin it) cos it could come in handy for future reference if they kick off or if they deny writing it etc X


----------



## KaeRit21

dont stress about it hun..if thats the letter you think ul be recieving then its their judgement day when ur wee gorgeous lady is old enough to understand,...and i can imagine stuttering and stumbling isnt going to get them far when she asks why.
rise above it, its them that are missing out and if im honest hun, if thats the type of people they are, your wee girl is better off not knowing them at all. be strong darling, its them who'l be hanging their heads in shame. 

chin up and look forward to xmas with ur baba girl sweetie.....as the old saying goes "sticks and stones may break my bones but WORDS will NEVER hurt me"...

letter. pah. its pathetic

xxx


----------



## nievesmama

Aww hun, how stressful for you.
If thats the sort of letter you are going to get then your LO does not need them in her life, some people make me grrrrr!!!!! 
I agee that you should keep it tho, it will come in handy in the future.
Hope its not to bad hun xx


----------



## edinsam

aw thanks guys. I just want it to be here so I know one way or another. I know that when I get home tonight I am going to be sprinting up the drive to see whats behind the door.. saddo that I am!


----------



## Ash_P

any sign of the letter yet hun? x


----------



## edinsam

nope hun its like a bloody ticking time bomb too - I so did not want it to arrive on xmas eve but its looking likely that to be the case now isnt it? cant stand the mail man coming tomorrow... :(


----------



## purpledahlia

did you get it? i would of just not opened it till after xmas!


----------



## edinsam

hey claire still didnt get it no so i guess it will be at some point this week - that is if indeed there is a bloody letter - beginning to think hes back winding me up again!


----------



## sweetlullaby

If he's been winding you up about a letter from his parents...thats disgusting behaviour because you'll have been worrying about whats in it all over xmas! xx


----------

